
General Game Playing with Schema Networks - tedivm
https://www.vicarious.com/general-game-playing-with-schema-networks.html
======
epurdy
Paper link:
[https://www.vicarious.com/img/icml2017-schemas.pdf](https://www.vicarious.com/img/icml2017-schemas.pdf)

------
tomssilver
Hey this is Tom Silver, 2nd author of the ICML paper. Happy to answer any
questions. Eric Purdy (u/epurdy) will be on here too - he did the Sokoban
experiments.

~~~
leo-b
Is it (theoretically) possible to learn concepts in one game, learn concepts
in another game, and then immediately play some weird hybrid of the games that
uses concepts from both? For instance, play a mash up of breakout and space
invaders after learning each individually.

